# Kennt wer ihn? (Kiel, DE)



## brokedrift (31. März 2015)

Kennt wer HeerDH? Name: Alberto Kahn (38) aus Kiel? Ich habe vor 2 Woche ein Santa Cruz V10 Carbon Rahmen von ihm gekauft und bis jetzt habe ich den Rahmen immer noch nicht bekommen. Er anwortet meine Emails und PM's auch nicht mehr... er ist einfach mit meinem Geld verschwunden... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/u/heerdh/

ich bitte um jede Hilfe aus die Gegend

lg

Nahim


----------



## brokedrift (3. April 2015)

b.u.m.p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (3. April 2015)

Moin, komme auch aus kiel... Sacht mir aber leider nix... Kann aber mal im Freundeskreis nachfragen


----------



## Bener (3. April 2015)

Ich frag mal meinen Bruder, der wohnt in Kiel...


----------



## Bener (3. April 2015)

Feedback von meinem Bruder: Er kennt Ihn nicht.. sorry..! Viel Erfolg trotzdem!


----------



## brokedrift (4. April 2015)




----------



## Wayne_ (4. April 2015)

isser das nicht auch? http://www.pinkbike.com/u/hans9/
bringt zwar nicht viel, aber vielleicht kann dir ja yt-shredder weiterhelfen.


----------



## PremiumNick (4. April 2015)

Die Preise sind viel zu günstig um reell zu sein..


----------



## ChristianFranke (22. Juli 2016)

Ich mach mal nix neues auf und frag mal in die Runde hier: Kennt einer einen Kevin Kühl aus Kiel? Hab bei dem ne Boxxer gekauft und die kommt jetzt schon nen Monat nicht. Angezeigt isser. Aber ich denke mal die Kieler Szene ist nicht soo riesig. Da kennt man sich bestimmt. 

Vielen Dank euch!


----------

